
Why Standard Time Is Better - dsego
https://medium.com/@herf/why-standard-time-is-better-e586b500923
======
masonic

      California, Florida, and the entire EU have begun doing away with the time change. 
    

California has done no such thing. All California did was strip out the old
statute language from 1949 that wasn't being followed anyway. Federal law
changes would be required for CA to deviate existing practice.

